# Was it the loss of Moss......?????



## Van Wey

What in the world happened?? I havnt seen the Vikings offense play that bad since they got shutout out in the NFC championship game against the Giants!!! Lets just hope they bring their A game next week!!!


----------



## holmsvc

Culpepper on his way to another turnover record!!!!!!! Moss has nothing to do with fumbling and I don't think he throws the ball either.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

That was freaking ridiculous uke: our defense looks great but the offense sucked horribly.


----------



## Van Wey

I think you might be right, he had what 3 INT and 2 Fumbles???

I still think their offense will be better without Moss but another game like today and I dont think I will have anybody else to support me!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Where do you start on this one???? I'll start with Cullpepper. Poor decisions in critical situations AGAIN!!!! costs us this one. Yes some iffy calls on the Wiggins TD's. Does Moss play a factor? To a degree, yes, why wouldn't he? Moss helps all QB's look good or maybe in Daunte's case better than he really is. No running game at all, and our big first round pick Troy Williamson totally watched the game. :eyeroll: The D showed up and kept them in it, but The "O" had virtually no rhythym through 3 quarters at home, to me that totally is un called for. I came away from this thinking 2 things. Cullpepper will never win "the big one" and preseason is a total joke. Daunte looked like he needed 4 more games to figure out what the F--- is going on.


----------



## qwakwhaker883

I had a great time watching that game! :beer:


----------



## muskat

Culpepper was trying to do too much in the first half....he wasnt playing within the game, he audibled WAY too much.

Defense looked good when they were fresh.

Where was the run game????? Probably all of the 15 audibles Pepper called were run plays.

Our O-Line played terrible....the rookie looks like a NAIA DIV II player.


----------



## Pluckem

I think its time for Tice to go. How can you screw up on a number 1 draft pick as bad as the Vikes did? :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## NDJ

weak O-line play...couldn't get any running game established, also they could pressure Dante with 4 guys. That helps out the secondary a bunch.

Dante tried to do too much to make up for the line play....

& the penalties :eyeroll:


----------



## Van Wey

Yeah, their offensive line was not very good. I bet they sure miss Matt Birk right about now!!! Hopefully they get into a feel good offense this week and show up next Sunday and play!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad

I thought it was a combination of lousy play calling, poor blocking, turnovers, penalties. Do we not have a deep threat at all anymore?? They never threw deep, and what's with not running the ball at all and giving it to Moe Williams?? Just pathetic.......


----------



## Van Wey

I still think we have deep threats but we cant contain a safe pocket long enough for someone to get deep!!!! But you are right, poor play calling!!!


----------



## birddog131

I have been a Daunte disliker since the beginning: I dont' understand why the radio and T.V. guys stick up for this amazing athlete..yup amazing athlete..just not a very good QB. He would have been a GREAT Tight End, or even a Full Back...the guy just isnt' a good QB and I dont' know why we have kept him! This is the 3rd year I have been sickend by HIS play, and HIS play alone! He will NEVER be a championship QB, he had Moss, and I am glad to see Moss gone, but Moss made him look better than he is. He is a fumble king, and without an all star reciever he can't complete any passes when he is "trying" too hard!....I am done venting.


----------



## T Shot

How bout we step back off the ledge a little bit huh??? Relax boys. One game does not a season make.


----------



## KEN W

Just one of those kinds of games.....one consolation.....the Packers looked worse.


----------



## mallardhunter

No comment, didn't watch the game at all, I was working.


----------



## Van Wey

Thanks, KEN...you just eased my feelings a little but!!! There were a lot of teams that didnt perform very well today. It just shows that preseason doesnt show much....???


----------



## 870 XPRS

I took a nap in the 2nd half it was so damn pathetic. Moss is no longer a vikings, get over it.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

Daunte a bad qb? Did you not watch the games last year when moss was hurt? obviously not if you can't remember how we still put up about 20-30 points each time. One bad game from him doesn't make the season. He will rebound and have a much better game next week.


----------



## sportsman18

2 interceptions in the last minute and a half? What is he doing?


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Daunte is just like every other QB only way more overrated, they all look great at times. I'll just say this and I've said it before, There is just something about him that gives me that "when is the big mistake going to happen" feeling. I mean for what they pay this guy and how he is so bragged up by everyone you would think that he could prove his worth on a more consistant level. Between him and Tice they don't even make up half a clue. Throw the red flag when he is ruled down by contact. Good one Tice, how many times do the zebra's have to explain that one to him? They are laughing in his face this year already. :eyeroll: One good thing about it all is that I sure won't feel the need to be home by noon on Sundays this fall. uke:


----------



## pjb1816

870 XPRS said:


> I took a nap in the 2nd half it was so damn pathetic. Moss is no longer a vikings, get over it.


yea, i didnt watch the 2nd half either. Bad way for the team to start the year.

And all you packers fans cant say $h!t cause your O did the same thing!


----------



## pjb1816

Goldy's Pal said:


> Between him and Tice they don't even make up half a clue.


I love culpepper... but thats a great line! ^


----------



## djleye

The first int was tough to call who missed the read. We don't know if the reciever ran the wrong route or if Daunte threw to wrong spot. The first fumble, he called an audible for a quick pass to the wideout and the guy took off, Daunte tried to stop the throw once he saw the guy wasn't there but I don't believe that was his fault either. The one int was in Moes hands even if it wasn't a great throw, it should have been caught. Sorry, this isn't all on Daunte. It is a huge problem with enough guys to take the blame but it certainly isn't all on Daunte.

The only thing more anemic than the Vikings offense was the Packs!!!!! Are the Lions for real or is the Pack that bad!!!! Remmi, help me out on this one... :lol:


----------



## Ripline

:lol:


----------



## KEN W

I'm not going to get too concerned until 5-6 games.We'll see.As bad as they played,they were still in position to take the lead with a couple minutes left.Every team has games like this.


----------



## Niles Short

I am glad I was grousing not wasting my time watching Dante uke:


----------



## always_outdoors

I am not a big football fan, but read through the post and had to add my $.02.

I am like a few others here on this post, I have never liked Culpepper. He has just never impressed me. I can't figure out why the Vikes didn't hang onto other QB's like they have with Cul....

It isn't Tice, it wasn't the guy before him. Until they get rid of Culpepper, the Vikes will be explosive one minute and terrible the next.


----------



## Van Wey

Yeah, your Packers really shined on offense too


----------



## muskat

For those Daunte haters out there, who would you rather see as our QB besides Manning???

Daunte had an AMAZING year last year, and it wasnt because we had Moss. He is a good QB, and I wouldnt want anyone else on our team besides Manning.

Our O-Line was horrible, and Pepper did try to do too much.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

It appears to be a race for last place in the Norris Div. The only problem is the Lions didn't hold up thier end of the deal!! :wink:

Believe you-me the Lions are not that good, the Pack just played that bad.

Someone needs to tell these teams that preseason is over.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> For those Daunte haters out there, who would you rather see as our QB besides Manning???


His Dad Archie!!

Vick, Collins, Brady, Bulger, heck after what I watched yesterday I'd settle for Bob Lee or Wade Wilson.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Bring back Tommy "the gun" Kramer !


----------



## muskat

Brady....Average QB, but a winner, he could beat out Daunte.
Vick....not a good QB, but he can sure run.
Collins....come on, Kerry Collins?? Are you serious?
Bulger....Just another Average QB.


----------



## 870 XPRS

T Shot said:


> How bout we step back off the ledge a little bit huh??? Relax boys. One game does not a season make.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Goldy's Pal said:


> Throw the red flag when he is ruled down by contact. Good one Tice, how many times do the zebra's have to explain that one to him?


That right there is the funniest thing I've heard all day...thanks for the laugh.

The only people who hate Daunte worse than Vik's fans today are those who have him for fantasy. A whopping -6 points...nice work Daunte, if only you were on my opposing team this week rather than Brady!

Well, I look at the loss this way...how often do the Vikings start out hot only to fizz out mid to late season??? Maybe having a humbling start to the season will make for a better finish?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Chris Hustad said:


> Well, I look at the loss this way...how often do the Vikings start out hot only to fizz out mid to late season??? Maybe having a humbling start to the season will make for a better finish?


 :rollin: :rollin:

It's called startin' slow and tapering from there..... :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25

It's going to be a long year for Culpepper. Moss bailed him out a lot. Culpepper will be exposed as the over-hyped player that he is.


----------



## Boy

Glad to see I have have found some fellow Daunte haters. Wow, new friends. I like that!


----------



## djleye

Ahhhh, Remmi, That's "Two Beer" Tommy Kramer for all you Packer fans.!!! :lol:


----------



## duckslayer

Is it time for Brad Johnson yet??? watching the vikes is making me sick. How many turnovers does dante want this year....must be going for a record. uke:


----------



## SiouxperDave25

SiouxperDave25 said:


> It's going to be a long year for Culpepper. Moss bailed him out a lot. Culpepper will be exposed as the over-hyped player that he is.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dan Bueide

Moss leaving has little to do with the debacle so far. There are successful teams with less-talented receivers.

The loss of Linnehan, however, may turn out to be a real problem. He designed a system and called a game around Daunte's strengths, and in '04 Daunte responded, big time. He's off to a very, very rough start, but the Queens would have been something on the order of 5/11 or 6/10 in '04 without what was nothing short of an MVP-like season for Daunte last year.

Daunte was GREAT in '04. He can be great again, but it may take a smarter/better coaching staff to harvest those talents.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

They should trade Daunte, Tice and their next five years of first round picks to Oakland for Moss, and get Gus Ferrotte back. :lol:

Daunte is the one standing in the pocket and not seeing open receivers when he does get time, even during his long lost prime, I don't think he ever really seen the field all that well. When out with his bad back Gus lit it up as his replacement just fine, spreading it around like all good veteran QB's do. Daunte used to take off and run when he got into trouble, now he is pressing and turning it over. How many years has he played now? None without Moss. Nothing like growing pains after about 7 years. He misses him more than he'll ever admit. Moss stretched the defense and drew triple coverage, a nice little luxury that was taken for granted IMO.

I know, lets give him a pay raise before we see how he adjusts to all of the AVERAGE supporting cast around him now. uke:


----------



## Van Wey

You know, after the preseason and the first game and didnt think there play was because Moss was gone. I think my mind is starting to change a little bit. Without Moss, no one has stepped up to be a threat which prevents no double-triple coverage. This has a huge effect on the running game also, it opens up more defensive players in the secondary!!!
And with no offense Daunte is trying to do way to much and not relax and how bad are they kicking themselves for letting Linnehan go...WOW.
This is frustrating!!!


----------



## Matt Jones

Burleson hasn't stepped up like he was supposed to. To think that Burleson could even come close to filling Moss' shoes was absurd. I've been against the Moss trade from the get go; I think MN fans might learn the hard way how much Moss did for our team.

I'm not jumping ship yet but I of course have some HUGE concerns. Culpepper is playing like horse shyte. I honestly think if he has one more bad half (he shouldn't even get a full game) throw in Johnson. At least we know Brad won't turn the ball over 5 times a game. :******:


----------



## Van Wey

I agree with you Jones, If Daunte has another bad quarter I would throw in Johnson!!! There is no way it would hurt em!!!


----------



## KEN W

Not jumping ship yet....who else would I go for?

Kind of like going out hunting and everything goes wrong.That doesn't mean I'm going to quit after 2 bad hunts for the season.

Heck there is always a top 10 pick in the draft if it really goes bad.And probably a new coaching staff.


----------



## Bore.224

Dont worry The Vikings problems are much deeper than Moss. Hey you guys know who Troy Brown is?? The fact that you may think the loss of a WR who sucks is hurting your team makes me feel bad for you guys. :eyeroll:


----------

